# اكيــــــــــــــــــــــــاس التخزين =للمفارش+للبطانيات+للمخدات+للسفر ...



## العسل كله (20 نوفمبر 2010)

< بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الان تم وصول دفعه جديده من اكياس الضغط ماركة توتو ممتازه جدا وجميع المقاسات يعني حابه للبطانيات او للمفارش او للملابس اوللمخدات الي حابه تخزنينه مهما كان مقاسه متوفره تريحك من زحمه في الدواليب وتحفظ لك اغراضك من الغبار وكذلك تريحك في شنطة السفر من تراكم الملابس والحوسه ساااااااااارعو الاجازه ع الابواب
وهذي المقاسات المتوفره وهي تجي نوعين ع حسب رغبتك



النوع الاول// الدرزن مشكل ب3 مقاسات نفس القديمه 



110*80 -و110*70 -و60*80 .... هذي المقاسات


وكل درزن معه جهاز سحب الهواء

والنوع الثاني//درزن واحد من اي مقاس تحتاجينه وياتي معاه الجهاز


110*80


110*70


100*70


*90*60


*80*60 ............. وهذي المقاسات 

وللطلب/0551563387 = للنساءفقط :smile:​ 
ما ارضى اي رجل يتصل ع الرقم :sm11:

وارجو مراعاة وقت الاتصال من الساعه 6 بعد المغرب الى الساعه 12 ليلا بعد ها الوقت ما استقبل اتصالات :sm78:​ 
ولو سمحتو الاتصال للجااااادات مافي وقت للسوالف :zip:


----------



## العسل كله (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: اكيــــــــــــــــــــــــاس التخزين =للمفارش+للبطانيات+للمخدات+للسفر ...*

اسفه ما ادري ليش راحت الصورررررررر


----------



## العسل كله (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: اكيــــــــــــــــــــــــاس التخزين =للمفارش+للبطانيات+للمخدات+للسفر ...*

هذي صوره الاكياس


----------



## العسل كله (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: اكيــــــــــــــــــــــــاس التخزين =للمفارش+للبطانيات+للمخدات+للسفر ...*

وهذي صورة جهاز سحب الهواء


----------



## العسل كله (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: اكيــــــــــــــــــــــــاس التخزين =للمفارش+للبطانيات+للمخدات+للسفر ...*

لا اله الا الله


----------

